# Starke WLAN-Probleme mit Speedport W723V



## oldsql.Triso (24. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

nachdem ich endlich im digitalen Zeitalter angekommen bin und von ISDN auf DSL 16k gewechselt bin, habe ich mich erstmal vorzeitig dazu entschlossen auf WLAN zu setzen, da ich bisher noch nicht durchbohren wollte. 
Nun habe ich ständig komplette Verbindungsabbrüche, dabei ist das WLAN-Signal nie schlechter als ausreichend, eher gut. Vom Router ins Zimmer sind's maximal 6m Luftlinie, einzig eine Decke plus mein Schreibtisch sind Hindernisse. Mit Laptop im Zimmer ist der Empfand stets gut bis hervorragend.
Nun habe ich erstmal gegoogelt und mir den WLAN-Optimizer runtergeladen, welche irgendwie mehr schlecht als recht eine Verbesserung aufweist. Habt ihr irgendeinen Rat? Die Abbrüche machen sich so bemerkbar:

Counter-Strike: Net_SendPacket ERROR: WASEINTR
Call of Duty-Reihe: Connection loss bzw. kompletter Rauswurf
Generell Spieleverbindungsabbrüche
Downloads werden abgebrochen bzw. bleiben stehen
Downloadrate sinkt
WLAN ist manchmal gar nicht mehr erst verfügbar, das dauert ne weile bis es wieder da ist.

Win 7 x64 mit KIS2012 und Router mit Firmware 1.23.0000 und eine Linksys Wireless PCI-G Adapter mit Treiber von 2010 sind für alles zuständig. 

Einstellungen Router:

Dynamisches DNS: AUS
DHCP: EIN
                                                               Betriebszustand WLAN:Ein
         Übertragungsmodus: 802.11 b/g/n
                       Sendeleistung: hoch
                       Kanal: AUTO
                                                   Geschwindigkeit: max. 300 Mbit/s
Keine NAT- und Portregeln
SSID-Verschlüsselung: WPA2
WLAN-Zugangsbeschränkung: AUS
Firewall: EIN --> lässt sich nicht ändern
Und immer online.

Falls mir da jemand mal abhilfe verschaffen kann, das wäre echt super. Mein Rechner wird ja noch via Patchkabel verknüpft, aber selbiges Verhalten habe ich auch bei den Notebooks.

Gruß

P.S.: Falls man es brauch: 1055T, 4GB DDR3, GG 870A UD-3 @ latest Bios, 260GTX


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. April 2012)

Kauf dir PowerLan (Dlan), da brauchst du nix bohren und hast auch keine Verbindungsprobleme.
PowerLan ist genau so gut wie eine direkte Verbindung, sicher und kinderleicht in betrieb zu nehmen.
Wenn du nicht gerade mit deinem Notebook durch die Wohnung wandern und gleichzeitig Internet-Surfen willst, ist PowerLan ideal.


----------



## K3n$! (24. April 2012)

PowerLAN birgt im Vergleich zum guten alten LAN-Kabel sicherlich auch ein paar Fehlerquellen, aber generell ist das eine sehr gute Alternative für Leute, die z.B. Probleme mit dem WLAN-Empfang haben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. April 2012)

Es geht mehr oder weniger darum, ob man das beheben kann oder nicht. Von dLan halte ich nicht viel und das Bohren ist das kleinste Übel und da es mehrere sind die mit Lapi hier rumtängeln, wäre es gut zu wissen, woran es liegt oder ob's einfach die Distanz gepaart mit Wänden ist. Also die 2 Rechner kriegen ihren Patchkabel, aber das Phänomen tritt halt auch bei den Lapi's auf.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. April 2012)

Und ich halte von Wlan nicht so viel, genau wegen solcher Probleme


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. April 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Und ich halte von Wlan nicht so viel, genau wegen solcher Probleme


 
Ich ja auch nicht, aber wozu in jedem Raum so'n Modul ranklatschen? Geht irgendwie die "Portabilität" verloren ^^


----------



## Chron-O-John (26. April 2012)

OK, ich versuch mal was konstruktiveres beizutragen:

Ich vermute, dass irgendwas das 2.4 ghz-Band stört. Wenn möglich kannst mal 5ghz ausprobieren.

Ansonsten gehe in dich und überlege, was sonst alles so in deinem Haus auf 2.4 ghz herumfunkt: kabellose tastatur/maus, Fernbedienungen für Steckdosen oder anderes, Wetterstation, Babyfon, Funktelefon, etc.pp. Mikrowellenherd strahlt auch in dem Bereich, aber natürlich nur, wenn er an ist.


----------



## dewes91 (26. April 2012)

Ich stimme Chron-O-John zu, die Idee mit den Stoerquellen auf 2,4 Ghz ist plausibel, falls du auf 5 Ghz umstellst, musst du den WLAN-Kanal  "802.11 n" bei deinem Router waehlen. Wobei ich daran auch nicht zu 100% festhalten wuerde, da du ja "Auto" eingestellt hast. 
An der Enfernung sollte es keinesfalls liegen, außer du hast meter an Stahlwaenden oder Rigipsplatten 

Je nach dem wo dein Router plaziert ist, spielt dies auch eine Rolle fuer deine WLAN-Reichweite. 


Ich kann WLAN nur empfehlen, bei mir läuft es dauerhaft und einwandfrei! 

DLAN hingegen meide ich eher, ist eine gute Sache, das gebe ich zu, allerdings erreichen diese Geraete bei weitem nicht die angeprisenen Geschwindigkeiten! Das Problem mit der wegfallenden Steckdose, welche von den Adaptern eingenommen wurde, ist ja mittlerweile behoben. 

Weiterhin bleibt Kabel aber die Nummer 1!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. April 2012)

> allerdings erreichen diese Geraete bei weitem nicht die angeprisenen Geschwindigkeiten


Und Wlan soll die angegeben Geschwindigkeiten schaffen, na wohl eher nicht !


----------



## dewes91 (26. April 2012)

Das habe ich ja nicht gesagt, habe nur gesagt, dass es bei DLAN der Fall ist. Habe nie gesagt, dass es bei WLAN anders sei. 

Habe selbst kein DLAN Zuhause, nur LAN und WLAN, aber jetzt wo du es gerade ansprichst, ich muesste mal bei meinem Laptop einen Dow load anschmeißen und testen welche Geschwindigkeit das WLAN aufbringt.


Nebenbei, DLAN ist nicht genauso gut wie LAN. Hinzu kommt noch, dass es dabei auch auf das installierte Stromnetz ankommt ( wie alt dieses ist ) .


----------

